# Motorhome Road Tax



## nedrawnep (Sep 15, 2007)

I have recently had my motorhome re-classed as a Private HGV. The road tax is much cheaper, £165 a year. I was going to change it a few years ago; but you couldn't tax Private HGVs at the Post Office, it was a long way to the local DVLA. I took the motorhome to the local weighbridge and got a weight cert. took this to the DVLA and a new tax disc was issued and a refund sent. If your motorhome weighs in excess of 3,500 kgs it's a Private HGV not a PLG. I wish I could get a refund as my vehicle is a 1973. Check your weights and save money. 
Peter


----------



## clarkson (Sep 16, 2007)

I've gotta say that road tax doesn't bother me as my old Baywindow is tax exempt.  What month of '73 was yours registered?  If you can prove it was built before the 1st Jan '73 it can be reclassified as historic.


----------



## jann (Sep 16, 2007)

*Private HGV*

My last motorhome was private HGV,as it was 4.6 tonnes. I always taxed it at the post office, so you had some wrong information given to you.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 17, 2007)

just a question changing to a private hgv from plg  can it affect your insurance wont affect me my van is under weight limit anyway worst luck


----------



## pappajohn (Sep 17, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> just a question changing to a private hgv from plg  can it affect your insurance wont affect me my van is under weight limit anyway worst luck



very good point mandrake.
be interesting to see the responses to that........


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 18, 2007)

none as yet may be worth trying a new thread


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 18, 2007)

may be worth getting it on a weighbridge sounds like if over 3500kg  you qualifiy for cheaper tax correct me if i am wrong i have noticed that we have some royal mail vans they are deywoo aviva think that is how you spell it vans look like 7.5 tonners size and they pay £165 yearly tax  but just wonder if it alters you insurance tho swings n rounderbouts ???? no pun intended at one of our members


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 18, 2007)

dont know how much it costs to have it put on a weigh bridge but it may be worth a go i think dvlc web site may give details of limits for tax rates  cheers from another graham  !think this thing about grahams came up a while back on another site  dont remember the exact one tho ????


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 19, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Been on weigh bridge and as I have said I run at 3500kg either just under or over depending on how much food carried
> The problem with upgrading is driving licence implications


depends when you passed your test if like me held my licence for 30 od years     you will have entitelment to drive up to 7.5 tons so no prob


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 20, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Hi, I know all that (or I think I do) ha ha
> Have held Class 1 HGV for about 35 years
> But you never know with the medicals


so you have held a normal licence for about the same time as me or there abouts and i have catergories b be c1 c1e d1 d1e f l n p so lets me to drive up to 7.5 ton so yours i will asume will be the same so no probs as far as i can see there have been some 7.5t and over waggons that have been reclassified as motor homes that can be driven on our type of licence the only thing that concerns me is the effect on your insurance if you change from p.l.g to p.h.goods i can drive a tractor unit as long as it is disabled from connecting to a trailer on my normal licence


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 20, 2007)

p.s just a second thought seems a hell of a lot of trouble to go to change this and that to save 20 qudish a year  just dont go on a camp site for 2 nights and save twice as much


----------



## nedrawnep (Sep 21, 2007)

*Road Tax and Insurance*

Changing from PLG to Private HGV. Contacted my insurance company today. It's still the same vehicle and the taxation class does not affect the cover. With regard to a lot of trouble to save £20 per year, my local weighbridge is 1mile away, £11 to weigh it. Also I was led to believe PLG tax may rise more than Private HGV. Also it is very important to know how heavy your motorhome is. Several years ago a portable weighbridge was sited at a motorhome show, large motorhomes were directed to be weighed. Quite a number were told they could not drive their vehicles as they were too heavy.
PeterP


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2007)

mandrake said:
			
		

> p.s just a second thought seems a hell of a lot of trouble to go to change this and that to save 20 qudish a year  just dont go on a camp site for 2 nights and save twice as much


Was not thinking of saving money, but not going  overweight and getting possible fines!


----------

